# ViP211 vs ViP211k



## TulsaOK

I checked the Dish website for the differences between the two models but can't seem to locate any useful information other than a picture of the two. Can someone point me to the right place? 
I'm trying to determine if I replace my 501 (no DVR fee) with a 211 or 211k with an external hard drive if the monthly charge would be the same. I already have a couple of EHD's connected to a ViP722.


----------



## BobaBird

The additional receiver fee for the 211 and 211k are the same, with both being $2 more than the 501 whether you lease or own. The DVR conversion has a one-time activation fee of $39.99 but no monthly fees. The EHDs used with your 722 can not be played on the 211/k and vice versa.

http://www.dishuser.org/byodvr.php
http://www.dishuser.org/211.php
http://www.dishuser.org/211k.php (pics coming)
http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/index.shtml > receivers


----------



## Cap'n Preshoot

The 211K is also not a 211 that's been painted black and shrunken in the washing machine  It's a totally new HD receiver with the identical functionality of the original 211 but in a much smaller package.

The "K" is of no particular significance except to denote the new model. The new model has exactly the same functionality, including an OTA digital (ATSC) tuner.

Either model can accept the USB external hard drive and conversion to DVR. There are no functional differences between models.

It's been reported that the new "K" model runs somewhat cooler. That's a good thing, as heat is the enemy of all electronics.

.


----------



## TSR

It's the same model, same equip, possibly smaller.

K only designates the difference between the two. There is some trouble activating any of the K series though.


----------



## GravelChan

TSR said:


> It's the same model, same equip, possibly smaller.
> 
> K only designates the difference between the two. There is some trouble activating any of the K series though.


Why do you say this? I have heard of no problems activating the 211K.
Certainly no problem activating mine, the receiver itself, that is.

Activating the external hard drive can sometimes be a problem though it appears to be the CSR not activating it properly rather than a problem with the 211/211K itself.


----------



## matt314159

Activated my 211K yesterday without issue also. Just now I plugged in a 750GB FreeAgent, and it formatted right away. (already had a 411 ehd activated on the account). 

some notes on the 211k as compared to my 411 (since the 211 and 411 were all but identical, I feel it's a fair comparison for this thread) 

1) it's way smaller. Okay probably only about 25% smaller, but that's enough to make this thing seem downright TINY! 
2) it really does run way cooler. looks like the design is very good for allowing the heat to radiate out the top. 
3) I like the slick, black look, looks very stylish compared to the somewhat clunky 411/211. Though they certainly weren't *bad*, this just looks much better by comparison.


----------



## mwdxer

No problems for me either. The activation of the 211k, when changing from the 2700 was a piece of cake. A quick call to Dish. Then when I added EHD, another quick call and the charge of the $40. That was it. No issues and the set up still works well.


----------

